# R32 V-spec in northern Japan



## SonnyC (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my GT-R. I will get some updated ones once I get it back from the shop. Getting some stuff installed and a tune.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

V nice Vspec :thumbsup:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Stunning mate, what are the wide rear fenders you got there?
Looking very clean and powerfull, never seen thoses before on an R32.

Regards from Aichi-ken

Chris


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

No Brembo brakes? You must be in Misawa, how is the weather now?
I really like the wheels, what kind of power is your car putting down
or is expected to after the tune?

Also, is it just me or is it not common to have a 3rd brake light on the
boot lid? Did you do that mod or did it come that way. I never really
paid much attention, but I do not think I have ever seen that before.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

hyrev said:


> No Brembo brakes? You must be in Misawa, how is the weather now?
> I really like the wheels, what kind of power is your car putting down
> or is expected to after the tune?
> 
> ...


Yep. Is it really a V-Spec? It should have Brembo's. (Both R32 V-Spec / V-Spec II had them).
The rear fenders are custom? Never seen those either. They look really nice.

Side sills and rear spats look like Trust Gracer kit. The front bumper is bit like Gracer, but differs a bit from the bottom intake holes and the holes just before the front wheels.
All N1 & V-Specs's had an opitonal Nismo kit. This has N1 head lights. And the rear brake light is additional ad on. I don't think it's OEM. It also has side markers on the front wings.
The wheels are beautiful, too bad Advan doesn't make them any more. They're Advan RG models, witch are discontinued (RG II is the replacement).

The engine cover plague!?! 2.6 - 2.4 what? :nervous:

Still, it looks like clean car :thumbsup:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Travis old car...got to drive it before, the triple is quite touchy...lol. Once it gets tune it should be good, it needed a tune really bad! Who is tuning it, Taka? he tuned my r34 and did a good job. Good luck with the car. I left Misawa about 4 months ago. The car was built by Chaos performance somewhere near Tokyo and the engine was supposed to be rebuilt some time back. 

Beto


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Love it mate, feels very japanese, loving the FMIC graphic, (the japanese have a very weird but wonderful sense of typography!)

bob


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> The engine cover plague!?! 2.6 - 2.4 what? :nervous:


I'd guess 2.6 24 valve

Can we have some more pictures of the car please!


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

cool, Ive seen that car on a okinawa base car show a long time ago.


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

this car wasnt an Authentic Vspec, the orginal owner (Travis) just liked the sticker. that 3rd brake light on the trunk was added by him to help make it more compliant when he was getting ready to ship it stateside, then money issues came up and he didnt take the car with him..

the widebody kit was custom.


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

ExZaCc said:


> this car wasnt an Authentic Vspec, the orginal owner (Travis) just liked the sticker. that 3rd brake light on the trunk was added by him to help make it more compliant when he was getting ready to ship it stateside, then money issues came up and he didnt take the car with him..
> 
> the widebody kit was custom.


yep definitely not a v-spec i should know i have one :runaway:

nice car tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

ExZaCc said:


> this car wasnt an Authentic Vspec, the orginal owner (Travis) just liked the sticker. that 3rd brake light on the trunk was added by him to help make it more compliant when he was getting ready to ship it stateside, then money issues came up and he didnt take the car with him..
> 
> the widebody kit was custom.


Well, that pretty much clears it all up. Nice car anyways.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Should we ask a mod to change the title of this thread - lol.
Apart from that, pretty nice set up. He should have gone for
a different sticker though, perhaps put a VTec sticker.


----------



## SonnyC (Nov 1, 2007)

hyrev said:


> No Brembo brakes? You must be in Misawa, how is the weather now?
> I really like the wheels, what kind of power is your car putting down
> or is expected to after the tune?
> 
> ...



I can't remember the name on the brakes right now other then nissan, but since I am on vacation I can't go run outside and look. The weather should be pretty good now, it was getting warm before I left but will be back to it in a few days.


----------



## SonnyC (Nov 1, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> Yep. Is it really a V-Spec? It should have Brembo's. (Both R32 V-Spec / V-Spec II had them).
> The rear fenders are custom? Never seen those either. They look really nice.
> 
> Side sills and rear spats look like Trust Gracer kit. The front bumper is bit like Gracer, but differs a bit from the bottom intake holes and the holes just before the front wheels.
> ...


Thanks for the comment, the cover plaque says 2.6-24 powered by Nismo. I didnt put much on it myself as of yet. I bought it that way. Thanks for letting me know what type of kit is fitted on it so that way if I need to replace one i might be able to. I really like the rims as well, just wish they didnt have some of the scuffs on them.


----------



## SonnyC (Nov 1, 2007)

greyBnr32 said:


> Travis old car...got to drive it before, the triple is quite touchy...lol. Once it gets tune it should be good, it needed a tune really bad! Who is tuning it, Taka? he tuned my r34 and did a good job. Good luck with the car. I left Misawa about 4 months ago. The car was built by Chaos performance somewhere near Tokyo and the engine was supposed to be rebuilt some time back.
> 
> Beto


Yeah its Travis's old car. The triple plate is still quite touchy. Yeah it did need a tune, I have had the car for a little while and just now finally getting it done. Rob from EAW is doing the part installation and he knows someone who can tune it. I don't know for sure who is going to do it. So if he knows Taka maybe that is who will do mine. I will have to ask him. I am going to be sure to ask for the parts he took off incase they were already aftermarket.


----------



## SonnyC (Nov 1, 2007)

ExZaCc said:


> this car wasnt an Authentic Vspec, the orginal owner (Travis) just liked the sticker. that 3rd brake light on the trunk was added by him to help make it more compliant when he was getting ready to ship it stateside, then money issues came up and he didnt take the car with him..
> 
> the widebody kit was custom.


Well now that I know that I think I will just peel the sticker off. No point in pretending it is. I plan on taking it to the states as well so hopefully I wont have to do to many more mods. PM me your name and maybe we can meet up since you are in the area as well.


----------



## SonnyC (Nov 1, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Should we ask a mod to change the title of this thread - lol.
> Apart from that, pretty nice set up. He should have gone for
> a different sticker though, perhaps put a VTec sticker.


Just tell me how to change it and consider it done. And no way will I put a V-tec sticker on there! LOL! Once i get it back I will post new pics! Sorry for the 50 quotes but on vacation and jsut now got around to checking this.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That coil pack cover plaque is seriously rare. I've got one like that too.

Never seen one on any other car.


----------



## SonnyC (Nov 1, 2007)

Jags said:


> That coil pack cover plaque is seriously rare. I've got one like that too.
> 
> Never seen one on any other car.



Thats good to know, I will be sure to hang on to it!


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

Sonny, i sent you a PM..

im the same guy thats on GaijinDrift...

i sent you my cell phone number, give me a call this weekend and we can take the GTR's out for a little fun..


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, a GT-R from Aomori, very nice!

jmotors - where are you in Aichi, we should have a meet sometime!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> Wow, a GT-R from Aomori, very nice!
> 
> jmotors - where are you in Aichi, we should have a meet sometime!


Cool stuff

I living near Kisogawa River to the north> Konan-City . . . thought working in Kozoji near route 19. .

Very busy at the moment thought, but would be cool to meet up sometime during the summer.:wavey:

Regards

Chris


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

jmotors said:


> Cool stuff
> 
> I living near Kisogawa River to the north> Konan-City . . . thought working in Kozoji near route 19. .
> 
> ...


Wow, I live in Inuyama, about 10 minutes from you. I was in Kozoji today right beside 19, near that big concrete parking garage silo. Small world!
Lets meet up sometime, I'm busy too, but weekends are free.


----------



## SonnyC (Nov 1, 2007)

Posting up the dyno numbers, finally getting the car back after a long wait. Will get some more photos of the engine when I get a chance.


----------

